# old school pics



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 14, 2010)

went by my dads and picked up some pics to get some copies.thought i would post some hope yall enjoy. i think i was 10-13 in a lot of the pic so i think they are in the mid 80's. some of them are my dad and his hunting buddies in the late 60's and 70's


----------



## steph30030 (Aug 14, 2010)

Great pics HogdogTw !!!


----------



## cbaldwin (Aug 14, 2010)

probably alot of know how and some good dogs these pics were taken before there was so many hogs enjoyed the pics


----------



## bertdawg (Aug 14, 2010)

great pictures


----------



## caughthog1 (Aug 14, 2010)

nice pic's!


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Aug 14, 2010)

great pics


----------



## manok (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you're making copies.

The good ole days.


----------



## roperdoc (Aug 14, 2010)

Great pictures, but don't forget to save the stories, too! Stories fade as fast as pictures. I especially wonder about the guy on the ground holding his leg...


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Aug 14, 2010)

Great pictures.  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## hog hunter20 (Aug 14, 2010)

man those are classics tw .. them were some fine looking dogs .. and there is nothing better than them classic flannel shirts.. great pics


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 14, 2010)

roperdoc said:


> Great pictures, but don't forget to save the stories, too! Stories fade as fast as pictures. I especially wonder about the guy on the ground holding his leg...



X2...........whats the story there?.......Thanks for the pics!


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 14, 2010)

good pics ,wish i could turn time back to those days


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 15, 2010)

very very nice pics...


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## JWT (Aug 15, 2010)

A lot of those people places & dogs look familiar those were the good ole days tw I remember the time you handcuffed yourself to the truck & we had no key got in a little trouble for that!!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 15, 2010)

I like old school pics.


----------



## JWT (Aug 15, 2010)

No cut collars or vest no tracking systems what so ever no gps just turn loose &whatever happened happen lots of good dogs I'll never forget and they will never be replaced but man did we catch some hogs!!! I'll never forget those days or dogs. RIP to all of em to many name but not forgotten.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 15, 2010)

awesome pictures


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 15, 2010)

gotta know...guy on the ground holding his ham...what happened


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 15, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> gotta know...guy on the ground holding his ham...what happened


not sure. its my dadand i never asked,back in the day he was a stim winder kinda figure what i didn't know wouldn't hurt me but yall kinda got my interest up so i will ask him what the deal is with the ham string. i am very sure there is a good story behind it.i will ask him this week and give you the 411...........i have looked at the pics today and what people have posted and i got a lot of memories inside those pics . the memories that really jump out at me are the hunts itself not the sucess after and the picture taking.i can remember getting up at the wee hours of the morning and riding for a couple of hours with two grown men who chewed tobaco and didn't have a spit jar/no they spit spit out the window no matter what the temp was. so when you got where you where going you where frozen in the winter time or sweating "no ac" in the summeralso them trucks sounded like a crop duster coming down the road so you was deaf also when you got there.we would walk hunt ALL day looking for fresh sign.none of that well they didn't hit the feeder last night.no them ol' boys used a compass and lit out.the ride home was the same as going down there . no stopping for snacks or a coke.no you better pack a pbj sandwich and a coke that you begged off mom the night before..........had a lot of memories glad i can share with yall......oh yeh sorry JWT spilled the beans about the hand cuff thing everything was going so good


----------



## gonehuntn (Aug 15, 2010)

*pics*

Sweet pics, only one problem. They make me start feeling old when I see early to late 70's trucks and remember when they were new. LOL


----------



## cbaldwin (Aug 15, 2010)

reckon these rides had an influence on your occupation today bet  your dads proud to see you keeping the tradition and hanging on to the old bloodlines of some of those dogs


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 15, 2010)

cool pics


----------



## JWT (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm gonna try to get some more old school pics from my ol man tomorrow.  Tw I bet me & you will be in a bunch of them!! Fond memories of black lake & oaky woods thank god for our dads & freinds we were cacthing hogs before I knew what a woman was !!! Sometimes I wish I still didn't . Sorry rt & bj!!


----------



## bubdog (Aug 15, 2010)

Those are some really cool pictures.  I love some of the pictures of my dad and his uncles and cousins telephoning, quail hunting, and dove hunting in the 50's, 60's, and 70's.  I hope one day I can live in a rural area and get involved in your great sport.  I enjoy looking at this area of the forum more than any other even though I have only killed a few hogs with a rifle.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 15, 2010)

great pics


----------



## rob keck (Aug 16, 2010)

cool pics...i have a bunch my dad has taking back in the 60&70 preety cool ...i will post some


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 16, 2010)

cool pics


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 16, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> not sure. its my dadand i never asked,  i am very sure there is a good story behind it.i will ask him this week and give you the 411..........



only reason i ask is sometimes those stories are as good as the hunt was..lol


----------



## redka (Aug 16, 2010)

Great pics there.  I agree about saving the stories.  You will thank yourself years from now if you'll take the time to write a short narrative for each pic....what year and month, where, who, what happened, etc.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 16, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 17, 2010)

cool pics thanks for sharing


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 17, 2010)

Cool pics and nice lookin dogs.


----------



## JWT (Aug 24, 2010)

Put some more pics up tw. Dad got akick out of it!!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 25, 2010)

More pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boarhunter18 (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 25, 2010)

here is a few more.hope that they are ok.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the pics man... only wish I had some to share


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 25, 2010)

all of these pictures are great i can only guess what it was like hunting back then with no tracking collars.


----------



## cbaldwin (Aug 26, 2010)

great thread you started hogdog  enjoy looking at the pics


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 26, 2010)

y'all caught some good boars back in the day. cool pics


----------



## JWT (Aug 26, 2010)

Man o man. Tw I can name every dog & the place we were huntn we were some young bucks back then!! Its funny how young our dads were!!  I still would be scarced to try and beat my ol man to hog dog fight!!! He's still has got it!!! Love the pics.. I got a bunch with you , me & slater & the gang I'll try to put up this weekend.. those were the good ole days ! I miss them to!!!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Sep 27, 2012)

Teaching me a lesson?


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 28, 2012)

Good pics. I didn't even know there were many wild hogs in Ga back then.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Great pic's and thread


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Love them pics.


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 3, 2012)

nice pics brought back fond memories


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone . Classic flannels,old trucks,good times,a lot of memories....here are some more pics hope y'all enjoy. Most are 30 years ago. The kid in pic with big boar is my brother that is 35 now with children that age now,too funny ,love looking back.

It was a different world back then


----------



## goastinstructor (Oct 3, 2012)

One of the top threads ever


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh man, those are some great pictures.
Those hunts and conversations would have made for some good TV.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey that big - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - bulldog in them first pictures man he looks awesome and awesome pics anyone ever hunt in walker county chattooga floyd


----------



## chadf (Nov 3, 2012)

What did our dad say about him on the ground about to get tied up?


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm sorry I haven't asked pop about that leg yet.
Tomarrow is a birthday cookout for him I will get right on that


----------



## NittyGritty (Nov 13, 2012)

Man them are some awsome pics, i bet you miss them days,I know i would. And that bulldog with the white face and white chest is a beast.


----------



## Timberchicken (Jan 13, 2013)

great pics! were they all jasper county hogs?


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Jan 16, 2013)

Timberchicken said:


> great pics! were they all jasper county hogs?



No none of them I don't think, most are from Houston,wilkinson, and Washington  counties from back when pics were taken


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Jan 22, 2013)

Well here we go. Asked pop about the leg cramp.,,,,,
Well story goes I was born June 30,1974 and my dad had the bright idea that a week or so before I was born to ride a 1 speed bike to stone mountain to relieve stress,"well I reakon you gotta know my dad kinda high strung"so they lived on hwy 20 on the walton / rockdale county line and it is a LONG way from stone mnt.maybe 30 miles ? So pop lit out on a all day bike blood pressure lowering ride. Well a phone call came after the bike ride and me being born to go to " gay " ga on a hog hunt and in the middle of catching and tying,,pop took a cramp from all the bike riding. Back in 74 I reakon someone thought of taking a pic....well that's the story,,,,,l.not too flashy; but still a good conversation peace


----------

